# 1st Caliber for Reloading- 38SP ?



## TimF (Aug 19, 2008)

I should get 2 manuals today or tomorrow to start reading. I've got some equipment picked out to start with- will need to choose 1st dies. 

I believe the recommendation I see most says start & concentrate on one caliber before reloading another. I've seen .38SP recommended as a good caliber to start with and 9mm is not a good starter? 

What makes 1 caliber better than another?

What would you recommend as a 2nd? .357mag, 45LC

9mm last? 

In general, how many rounds should you start with before moving to another caliber- 200?
Thanks Again Folks.........
Tim


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i first started reloading 45acp and 45 long colt


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

TimF said:


> I should get 2 manuals today or tomorrow to start reading. I've got some equipment picked out to start with- will need to choose 1st dies.
> 
> I believe the recommendation I see most says start & concentrate on one caliber before reloading another. I've seen .38SP recommended as a good caliber to start with and 9mm is not a good starter?
> 
> ...


The best to start with is the one for which you have a gun to use them in.

I load 9MM and .38 and some others. The process is the same for strait wall pistol calibers.

9MM has a slight taper and can use a small assist from case lube to reduce pressure required on the press handle. I simply scatter 9MM cases in the bottom of a box, pan or use a paper towell on my counter then a quick spray with Hornady One Shot case lube. One side is all that needs lube as it will quickly coat the die all the way around. One $7 can will accomodate 10,000 cases or more.

Lubing 9's is the only difference in how I handle pistol cartridges.

If you wish to get fancy or are loading real hot Magnum loads you may want to use slightly different crimp settings or dies to prevent bullet setback.

Read your manuals then setup to load what you wish to shoot the most.

Do not try anything outside the correct charts for powder and bullet in use unitil you have a bunch of on hand experience.

Enjoy the new hobby and pay attention to those manuals and load charts.


----------



## TimF (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks brother, much appreciated. I'm looking forward to it. Reading & following directions specifically are coming across loud & clear- crystal!


----------

